# Genex tint machine for sale cheap



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I guy here in Santa Cruz,CA is closing his store and told me he was trying to get rid of his tint machine. Said he paid 10k for it and would consider all offers.
PM me and I will see if I can get you in touch with him.


----------

